# Ask a [Loli] Shota furry anything (fffuuuu---)



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Meh..whatever 

Title explains it all


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Why did you feel the need to make this?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

What is 2+2?


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 22, 2010)

What is love?


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why did you feel the need to make this?


For the lulz



N106 said:


> What is 2+2?


 Math is dumb


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

N106 said:


> What is 2+2?



Fish.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

Is atrakaj a loli-shota wolf?  If not, is he allowed to answer questions?


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> What is love?


 Something that is mistaken for lust or infatuation, rather than the strong emotion felt for someone you care deeply about

Oh I mean---derp
Baby don't hurt me


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 22, 2010)

Why so serious?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 22, 2010)

Why is bandwagon what


----------



## Ricky (Jun 22, 2010)

back to the middle and around again...

[yt]qAT72q5mpeY[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

N106 said:


> Is atrakaj a loli-shota wolf?  If not, is he allowed to answer questions?


He's a wolf, so..maybe?



Evandenoob said:


> Why so serious?


Because...meh



Fiesta_Jack said:


> Why is bandwagon what


Waht?


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 22, 2010)

Can I take you to my room and do things with you?


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Can I take you to my room and do things with you?


 What kind of things?


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What kind of things?


Terabad things.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Terabad things.


 D:

I don't think I like the sound of that


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

Could you tell me where you got the your current avatar?


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D:
> 
> I don't think I like the sound of that


 But I like the sound of you. C:<


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

N106 said:


> Could you tell me where you got the your current avatar?


I'm not entirely sure where it came from, Melo posted it a while ago and I saved it to my computer for later use



Zseliq said:


> But I like the sound of you. C:<


:|


----------



## Conker (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why did you feel the need to make this?


 [THIS]

Also attention whoring/GOTIS


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 22, 2010)

We need to start banning for parody threads.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Can I take you to my room and do things with you?



You can with me.

And Willow, I'm not a wolf. That is a character that I use in stories.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can with me.
> 
> And Willow, I'm not a wolf. That is a character that I use in stories.


 You have a wolf character, close enough


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 22, 2010)

Can you tell everything about you and your fursona and maybe an autograph on a SHTRIEMEL?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Can you tell everything about you and your fursona and maybe an autograph on a SHTRIEMEL?



She can do the former, but the latter is going to cost you fifty palestinian monies.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Can you tell everything about you and your fursona and maybe an autograph on a SHTRIEMEL?


 I don't think I could :|


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

What color is my hat?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What color is my hat?



The color of blood, because you squirted it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What color is my hat?


 Green


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She can do the former, but the latter is going to cost you fifty palestinian monies.


 
There is no such things.

It's called Shekels.




WillowWulf said:


> I don't think I could :|


 FFFFF


Okay

Why do you have 50 posts per day?


Also, what do you think of Obama?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Green


 You are half right... what's the other color?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2010)

Why was my thread locked while yours lives on? >:O

Edit: Dammit... >_>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 22, 2010)

This is a bad thread and you all should feel bad for making it and posting in it.

Thread locked :V


----------

